# Abtastrate einstellen



## huntertech (30. März 2010)

Mal ne kurze Frage: Z.B. im Treiber einer Soundkarte kann man ja die Abtastrate (Samplingrate) einstellen. Aber was bringt das? Wikipedia hilft mir da nicht weiter. Auf wieviel KHz sollte die eingestellt werden?

Danke schon mal


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. März 2010)

Die solltest du immer so einstellen wie die Abtastrate von der Audioquelle ist, um ein unnötiges Upsampling (Erhöhung der Abtastrate) zu vermeiden, da das Leistung kostet und die Qualität der Audioausgabe vermindert.

Übliche Abtastraten sind:

Musik von normalen CDs: 44,1 KHz
DVDs: 48 KHz
Spiele: da kann man es oft einstellen, üblich sind 22-48 KHz, da muss man in den Audio-Optionen des Spiels rumgucken.

OnBoard-Soundchips bieten die Option der Einstellung der Abtastrate meist nicht, da die D/A-Wandler dieser OnBoard-Lösungen meist intern mit fest 48 KHz arbeiten. Wenn man die Abtastraten-Konvertierung völlig vermeiden will um die maximale Klangqualität zu erreichen muss außerdem darauf geachtet werden, dass die Abtastrate auch in den Soundeinstellungen von Windows richtig eingestellt ist oder man benutzt ASIO bzw. WASAPI um den Windows-Kernel-Mixer zu umgehen.


----------



## huntertech (30. März 2010)

Und wieviel KHz haben Musikdateien auf Youtube?

Und wenn ich bei Spielen mehrere Sachen auswählen kann, soll ich dann immer die höchste Abtastrate einstellen, die die Soundkarte auch unterstützt?

Und muss man ASIO bzw. WASAPI auch immer abändern, also bei jeder Anwendung immer in drei Sachen die Abtastrate ändern oder muss man das nur einmal einstellen?

Und wie groß ist der Unterschied durch WASAPI bzw. ASIO? Wollte eine Xonar DX mit einem Sennheiser HD 555 kombinieren, also keine richtigen Profi-Teile. Merkt man es damit überhaupt?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. März 2010)

> Und wieviel KHz haben Musikdateien auf Youtube?



Wenn man sich den Krach bei Youtube antut ist das völlig egal, da hört man so oder so keinen Unterschied bei dieser miesen Qualität.



> Und wenn ich bei Spielen mehrere Sachen auswählen kann, soll ich dann immer die höchste Abtastrate einstellen, die die Soundkarte auch unterstützt?



Ja, sollte man.



> Und muss man ASIO bzw. WASAPI auch immer abändern, also bei jeder Anwendung immer in drei Sachen die Abtastrate ändern oder muss man das nur einmal einstellen?



Man muss nicht, aber man sollte es immer der Quelle anpassend, auch bei ASIO bzw. WASAPI. Da muss man es halt nur im Treiber machen und nicht zusätzlich auch noch in den Windows-Einstellungen.



> Und wie groß ist der Unterschied durch WASAPI bzw. ASIO? Wollte eine Xonar DX mit einem Sennheiser HD 555 kombinieren, also keine richtigen Profi-Teile. Merkt man es damit überhaupt?



Das Sennheiser HD555 ist ja schon ein recht ordentlicher Kopfhörer, die Xonar ist auch eine gute Karte, also ich bin der Meinung, dass man da schon einen (wenn auch kleinen) Unterschied raushört. Ich selbst höre über eine Asus Xonar DX, die an meinen Denon PMA-510AE Verstärker mit Magnat Monitor 220 Lautsprechern angeschlossen ist. Ich bin der Meinung bei mir einen feinen Unterschied ausmachen zu können und merke es zumindest bei der Musikwiedergabe auch wenn die Abtastrate nicht stimmt. Der Klang ist dann etwas gedrungen und weniger klar. Aber das muss man am besten selbst ausprobieren.


----------



## huntertech (30. März 2010)

Da ich die Teile erst am 16.5. bekomme wirds mit dem Ausprobieren etwas schwierig 

Aber mit ASIO komme ich garnicht klar. Kannst du mir kurz die Funktionsweise von dem Programm erklären?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. März 2010)

ASIO ist kein Programm, sondern ein Soundtreiber, sozusagen eine Alternative zu Microsofts DirectSound, welches bei DirectX enthalten ist.

Was du tun musst um ASIO zu nutzen steht im HowTo beschrieben.
Dazu nur ein kleiner Hinweis erstmal: Wenn du ASIO mit OnBoard-Sound nutzen willst brauchst du die ASIO4ALL-Treiber, da OnBoard-Sound-Treiber keinen eigenen ASIO-Treiber mitbringen.
Wenn du ASIO aber mit der Asus Xonar DX nutzen willst brauchst du nix zusätzlich und kannst ASIO gleich so benutzen, musst es nur bei deinem MediaPlayer einstellen. Die meisten Media-Player brauchen dazu noch ein ASIO-PlugIn um ASIO zu unterstützen. Das PlugIn für Winamp ist im HowTo verlinkt, das für foobar findest du auf der foobar-Homepage. Inwieweit andere MediaPlayer wie der Windows Media Player oder iTunes ASIO unterstützen kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich beide Player nicht nutze.


----------



## huntertech (30. März 2010)

Habe mir grad Winamp samt Plug-in draufgemacht und alles wie im How-To beschrieben eingestellt. ASIO4All ist natürlich jetzt auch drauf. Sind die Standard-Soundtreiber jetzt umgangen? 

Und wie siehts mit Spielen aus? Wie umgehe ich da die Standard-Treiber?

Und muss ich dann (bei jedem Anwendungswechsel) immer die Abtastrate in der Anwendung selbst, im Soundkartentreiber und in ASIO umstellen?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. März 2010)

> Habe mir grad Winamp samt Plug-in draufgemacht und alles wie im How-To beschrieben eingestellt. ASIO4All ist natürlich jetzt auch drauf. Sind die Standard-Soundtreiber jetzt umgangen?



Wenn du alles wie im HowTo beschrieben eingestellt hast, dann ja. Du müsstest den Unterschied dann auch hören können.



> Und wie siehts mit Spielen aus? Wie umgehe ich da die Standard-Treiber?



Garnicht, ASIO funktioniert bei Spielen nicht, da die Spiele DirectSound zur Sound-Berechnung brauchen.



> Und muss ich dann (bei jedem Anwendungswechsel) immer die Abtastrate in der Anwendung selbst, im Soundkartentreiber und in ASIO umstellen?



In der Anwendung muss man das eigentlich nicht umstellen, der MediaPlayer gibt die Datei ja nur an die Soundkarte weiter. Aber im Soundkartentreiber und im ASIO4ALL-Menü sollte man die Abtastrate immer anpassen. Du kannst natürlich auch mal ausprobieren ob du überhaupt einen Unterschied zwischen den verschiedenen Abtastraten feststellen kannst, denn wenn nicht lohnt sich das ständige gewechsle auch nicht. Ich paktiziere das bei mir so, dass ich standardmäßig alles auf 44,1KHz eingestellt habe und die Einstellung auch so lasse wenn ich spiele oder nur mal kurz einen Film schaue. Da ist mir der Aufwand zu groß und der klangliche Unterschied kaum feststellbar. Nur wenn ich mal einen Film richtig schaue, also inkl. Surround-Lautsprecher aufstellen und einmessen, dann passe ich auch die Abtastrate an, oder wenn ich mal Musik-Dateien höre, die nicht mit 44,1KHz abgetastet werden, wie z.B. Audio-DVDs, die haben ebenfalls eine Abtastrate von 48KHz, manche sogar 96KHz.


----------



## huntertech (31. März 2010)

Also momentan ausprobieren wird ja nicht nur aufgrund von meinem alten Onboard-Soundchip schwer, sondern auch "dank" meiner 20€ Saturn-Boxen (billigste und hohle Genius-Dinger ).

Aber wenn Spiele AISO eh nicht unterstützen und ich nur Audio-CDs mit 44,1KHz höre, kann ich im ASIO-Treiber und bei Winamp doch eig. auf 44,1KHz lassen oder? Dann muss ich nur im Treiber von Asus wechseln und das ist ja nicht viel.


----------



## huntertech (31. März 2010)

Habe mir jetzt alles soweit eingestellt und ich glaubs nicht: Durch die ganze Geschichte mit ASIO ist der Klang selbst mit meinen 20€ Boxen besser geworden! Aber ich habe immernoch ein kleines Problem:

Wenn ich Winamp starte, startet sich mein ASIO4ALL ja gleich mit. Habe schon herausgefunden, dass die kleinste fehlerfrei laufende Einstellung bei "ASIO Buffer Size" bei 352 Samples liegt. Wenn ich Winamp aber starte, klingt es so wie ca. 130 Samples, es rauscht und knackt also total. Wenn ich dann unten in der Taskleiste ASIO4ALL öffne und nochmal auf den Regler bei "ASIO Buffer Size" klicke (der übrigends immernoch auf 352 Samples steht), wird der Ton total klar und das Rauschen ist wieder weg. Das passiert aber auch manchmal wenn ich ein Lied vorspule.

Ne Idee, worans liegt?


----------



## huntertech (18. Mai 2010)

Muss das Thema leider nochmal anfangen.

Hab hier die Teile jetzt seit Sonntag stehen und es geht auch eigentlich ganz gut, habe aber noch leichtes Kratzen in bassreichen Situationen (Winamp mit ASIO-Plug-in).

Haste ne Lösung?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (18. Mai 2010)

Hör dir das Lied mal mit einem anderen Player an ob es dann immer noch kratzt...kann mir eigentlich schwer vorstellen, dass es am HD555 liegt, es sei denn du hörst mit unmenschlichen Pegeln...vllt. übersteuert aber auch die Soundkarte, wie hast du denn da die Lautstärke eingestellt?


----------



## huntertech (18. Mai 2010)

Nur ganz gering, ist wirklich sehr leise gewesen. Der VLC Media Player kratzt aber genau so, wenn nicht noch mehr!

Die Musik hat im übrigen 320 kbit/s und ist eine MP3.


----------



## Blutstoff (18. Mai 2010)

@fire inside

Hab ein Problem mit Asio in Verbindung mit WinAmp. Hab alles so gemacht und eingestellt wie im HowTo beschrieben. Kann zwar die Musikdatei abspielen, jedoch bekomme ich keinen Ton und die Datei wird schneller abgespielt (Zeit läuft schneller). Wie kann ich das Problem beheben?


----------



## huntertech (18. Mai 2010)

Soundkarte?


----------



## Blutstoff (18. Mai 2010)

Xonar D2X, an der wird's aber nicht liegen. Denke das Problem liegt irgendwo in der Software bzw. den Einstellungen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (18. Mai 2010)

Das Problem kenne ich mit Winamp, das ASIO-PlugIn für Winamp ist eher suboptimal würde ich mal sagen. Ich habe da auch oft Probleme, dass vor allem FLACs zu schnell oder zu langsam abgespielt werden.
Darum kann ich dir nur empfehlen mal foobar2k inklusive ASIO-PlugIn als Musikplayer zu probieren. Ich bin wirklich begeistert von dem Ding und benutze ihn jetzt nurnoch für FLACs. Winamp darf bei mir nurnoch Mp3s abspielen, aber das kommt eh selten vor, mal ein Mixtape oder ein Exclusivtrack den man sich mal irgendwo runtergeladen hat...


----------



## Blutstoff (18. Mai 2010)

OK, jetzt läuft's plötzlich. Keine Ahnung warum, verändert habe ich nichts. Werde aber foobar trotzdem mal testen, danke.


----------



## huntertech (18. Mai 2010)

Kann foobar auch mein Kratzen beseitugen? Würds dann mal Testen


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (18. Mai 2010)

Einfach mal probieren  Sicher kann ich dir das nicht sagen. Wenn man das kratzen selbst nicht hört ist es schwer zu beurteilen, wovon es verursacht wird.


----------



## huntertech (19. Mai 2010)

Ok, ich werd heute mittag mal danach sehen.


----------



## huntertech (20. Mai 2010)

Sorry, dass ich mich erst so spät melde 

Habe foobar2000 mal ausprobiert und es kratzt genauso. Ist komplett Lautstärkeunabhängig, wird nur (natürlich) der eingestellten Lautstärke auch lauter oder leiser, geht aber nicht weg. Soundkartentreiber sind natürlich die neuesten drauf.

Am Kabel rumwackeln bringt da auch nichts und am Stecker selbst auch nicht.

Ist natürlich schon blöde, wenn Komponenten für 130€ kratzen. Gibts vielleicht noch andere Möglichkeiten dieses Kratzen loszuwerden? ASIO-Plugin deinstallieren geht auch nicht und das neueste Plugin draufmachen bringts auch nicht. Oder könnte es an den mp3s liegen? Andere Medien kratzen nämlich nicht.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. Mai 2010)

Wenn es nur bei ein paar Mp3s vorkommt und bei Filmen, anderer Musik und Spielen nicht, dann liegt es natürlich an den Dateien, dass sie kratzen.
Was für Mp3s sind das denn?


----------



## huntertech (20. Mai 2010)

Sind ein paar MP3s von einem Freund, der hat sie von einer CD glaube ich. Hab mich mal was eingelesen und es scheint, als wären die irgendwie schlecht konvertiert worden oder so.

Aber es scheint wirklich nur an den Dateien zu liegen. Danke aber für eure Bemühungem


----------

